# Hello all I've just been diagnosed type 2



## Peter Hart (Jan 14, 2017)

Greetings aal,

My name is Peter Hart and at 53 I've just been diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes.

In hindsight (now I've done some research) I've been suffering from the typical symptoms for close on 4 years. Dry mouth, weight loss despite a good appetite, issues in genital area that won't go away, aches and pains, needing to pee at night. Personal itching too.

I went to see my doctor just before Christmas to have a repeat prescription for my blood pressure meds and he said why don't we have a blood check. I hadn't mentioned any of my symptoms, why would I, I'm a chap after all!

The blood test was organised for early January and the very next day the doctors receptionist rang me to almost demand that I come back in the next day to discuss my results.

On seeing the Doctor he everything but my blood sugar, lipids and cholesterol were fine, but those three were so high (blood sugar was 17.5) that he was sure I was type 2 but that he'd like to give me another blood test but this time just the Lipids, glucose and HbA1c.

Had that re-test and the results were better (I had changed my diet in between) but when I saw the Doctor again he gave me the bad news. I'm now waiting for a referral letter to have my eyes checked and to see the local Diabetes nurse.

I've been prescribed Metformin 500mg tablets which he has said I should take 1 two times a day with or just after a meal. Then if I show no side affects then I should increase to three times a day and I have to see him again in 4 weeks for another blood test. Also Atorvastatin 40mg for the cholesterol one tablet every evening. Plus Asprin 75mg once a day to thin my blood.

And thats were I am really. Not really sunk in but glad of diagnosis.

Kind regards


Peter Hart


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Peter.  There are lots of lovely people on here who will help & support you.  And remember that no question is silly.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Peter Hart (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Mark and Grovesy. There seems to be much for me to learn. I asked my doctor about a blood meter and he said as I was type 2 I don't need one...is this true? I'd quite like to measure myself.

Pete


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2017)

No - it's not actually true Peter - as I'm somewhat certain you suspected!

What is true though, is that they are expensive and the NHS are hell bent (and they will land up there) on saving money TODAY and not worrying about what the resultant diabetic complications will cost them in future - rather than spending more today and less in future!

There's also no use whatever in providing them unless you take the time and put in the effort, to explain and demonstrate how to use the test results to inform what the person does next.

However to assist you - Alan Shanley wrote a stonkingly good blogpost about it in 2006 - and here it is -
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

In our collective opinion, it's well worth your investing your own dosh in a meter and strips, and to date, the cheapest/reliable enough one currently available appears to be the Codefree one -
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...mp=1634&creative=6738&creativeASIN=B0068JAJFS

Happy future testing, reviewing and adjusting!


----------



## stephknits (Jan 14, 2017)

Most gps won't give you a meter, mainly down to expense, but most people on here would agree that Type 2s benefit greatly from the data they can get from testing.  
We recommend the Codefree meter if you are self-funding as the little strips you put in the meter each time you test are by far the cheapest available.  I believe a link to this meter is in the stickies newbie section, or someone with a link will be along.  
If you have a meter, you can begin to work out which foods have the greatest impact on your blood sugar levels.
I was wrongly diagnosed type 2 and funded my own meter (the codefree) for 9 months and found the data both invalaubel in determining what I could and couldn't tolerate, but also as a tool to help keep me motivated.  By seeing positive effects of the changes I was making to my diet, it spurred me on to do better.
The newbies section also has some great resources on how best to set up a testing regime.  Also, there is a book which I really recommend - The first year:type 2 diabetes by Gretchen Becker.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 14, 2017)

Anh, see I told you there would be better people along than me with the proper links!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Peter Hart (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks all. I've taken your adcice and just bought one. 

Ive started keeping a diary of what I eat and drink too.

Pete


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm quite new to type 2 (under 2 months) but I was given a meter to test and it's invaluable.


----------



## Dave W (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Peter, welcome to the ( sadly growing) diabetic community!
As has already been suggested getting a meter and testing your own blood glucose levels is about the only way you'll gain any insight into how what you eat influences your condition. I'm very lucky as my GP provided one and prescribes test strips, but without one I wouldn't have a clue about how my diet was affecting me.
When you see the diabetic specialist nurse (DSN) she may well hand you the standard NHS "Eat Well Plate" information sheet, but there is now a vast and growing body of evidence that the bog standard NHS diet isn't the best diet for reducing blood glucose. Many folk on this forum have found that a LCHF - low carbohydrate high fat diet works better. I followed the NHS advice for about 6 months and sure enough my BG levels fell, but my medication was also helping. However when I decided to go really low carb, my BG levels improved considerably and have been consistent and I'm now looking forward to my HbA1c test in February which I suspect will show a significant improvement on my last one, and then the ensuring conversation with my GP about the NHS's dietary advice versus a LCHF diet. 

Dave


----------



## James 048 (Jan 14, 2017)

Peter Hart said:


> Greetings aal,
> 
> My name is Peter Hart and at 53 I've just been diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Peter .


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## john pardo (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Peter Hart (Jan 19, 2017)

Been taking Metformin 500mg twice a day for 5 days and my new glucose tester came today. It's the one you recommended on here the Codefree by SD Biosensor.

So I had a go of course.

I'd had two sweet Tangerines about an hour earlier and it was 12.7 mmo/L

Plus points for me are:

1) It didn't hurt
2) At the Doctors last week it was 17.5
3) I haven't really changed my diet that much yet

Kindest regards

Pete


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Peter...in future I suggest you test your blood before you eat...and then two hours after eating this way you will be able to see how the food you have eaten affects you BG...a couple of points...1. did you wash your hands before testing...if not you may have contaminated the testing strip with orange juice giving you 12.7...2.the oranges may not suit you and spike your BG...I am okay with oranges...bananas...little effect on my blood sugar...porridge is fine for some of us...not for me raises my levels...different for all of us...of course neither of those points may be accurate...it is still early days and it will take you some time to get yourself into a routine...and get those numbers down...took me several months to get mine under control...give yourself time...once you get into a routine it will become like second nature to you...adjusting your diet...testing all positive stuff...do things at your own pace...diabetes is manageable...and once you are able to do that I'm sure you will feel better than you have done for several years...good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 19, 2017)

Peter Hart said:


> Greetings aal,
> 
> My name is Peter Hart and at 53 I've just been diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Peter. Sorry to hear you're T2 but don't fret, you'll get lots of support from forum members. I'm T2 since April 2016 (shock & disbelief!) & recently new here & find everyone here just great & very supportive. My BGL currently 6.6 but that fluctuates depending on what I've eaten! Initially when diagnosed my BGL was 4.2 and HbA1c mmol/mol was 47 & prescribed glucophage metformin. Unpleasant side effects so went on sukkarto sr. Same side effects so off those for about 6wks then will try again. My next review is fairly soon so fingers crossed that goes well. Don't despair Peter, its good you've been diagnosed, at least you understand now what's been going on with your pancreas. Difficult tho to get your head around it eh? You're not alone. Take care


----------

